# Dreamcast Linux ... Hilfe!



## Ultraflip (1. November 2004)

Hallo ...

Ich habe eine Dreamcast und eine lauffähige Version von Linux (*legaler*  Download gibts hier )

Leider bekomm ich einfach nix zum laufen! Ich kann nix starten und finde auch keine Programme die eigentlich drauf sein müssten (in dem Fall Doom)...

eine Dokumentation (oder self-made-Tutorial) gibts bei http://www.linuxdevices.com/files/article020/linux-on-dreamcast.pdf 

gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit hilfe des Tutorials eine neuere Version draus zu machen, oder ein ein Programm wie Word (o.Ä.) mit zu implementieren?

Ich krieg das einfach nicht gebacken ... wäre super wenn jemand mal drüber schauen würde ...

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
Ultraflip


----------



## Ultraflip (1. November 2004)

Hier noch mehr Infos...

http://www.m17n.org/linux-sh/dreamcast/


----------



## styz (7. November 2004)

Hey, das find ich ja mal sehr geil.

Ich werds mir mal saugen und raufziehen (dauert aber nen stück, hab nur ISDN).

Wenn ich damit klarkommen sollte, werd ich dich informieren


----------



## Ultraflip (7. November 2004)

Hi Styz

eine genaue Brennanleitung für die Daten gibts hier:
http://www.fivemouse.com/dclinux.html 

Wenn Du willst, gibts ICQ Nummer per PN ...

MfG
Ultraflip


----------

